# Do you describe yourself / others in terms of subtype? (DCNH, inert/contact, etc)



## Dyidia (May 28, 2010)

I stumbled across this opinion about subtype theories:



liminalthought said:


> Inert-contact theory (above) and ego block 2-subtype theory make the most sense.
> 
> Inert-Contact / Vertical / Club Subtypes
> the opening post to the thread above is really good, quality post.
> ...



I'm curious what subtype theories people use, if any, and how you view it in terms of extending the theory. Sort of a branch off my other thread about Socionics use, but I thought it deserved its own thread.

Also, on a similar note, what intratype differences do you see as worth putting a subtype on? Or not worth, if you see this idea as overused.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Inert-contact. DCHN is something I don't understand at all.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Dying Acedia said:


> I'm curious what subtype theories people use, if any, and how you view it in terms of extending the theory. Sort of a branch off my other thread about Socionics use, but I thought it deserved its own thread.


Inert/contact, which was the subtypes used by Meged and Ovcharov when they have written these subtype descriptions (most widely referenced ones): Type and subtype descriptions by Meged and Ovch

further explanation: The concept of vertical sub-types



Dying Acedia said:


> Also, on a similar note, what intratype differences do you see as worth putting a subtype on? Or not worth, if you see this idea as overused.


Information metabolism, directly. Subtypes have effect on it. Fi-INFj is _not_ going to metabolize information in quite the same way as Ne-INFj. It's worth considering for all intertype relations.


----------

